# MK4 2,3VR5 with G.A.S. from Vienna



## steppal (Mar 8, 2009)

Hy, my name is Davor. I'm from Vienna Austria. I have ma MK4 since 99 and every year i changed little things on my car.
Airride from German Airride Systems came in 07.
Sorry for my bad English








Here are some pics from 07 and 08
























































Season 08
































In July 08 i bought some new rims and i love them
























First try on








A little polish and paint








































i hope you like my MK4
In winter 08/09 i rebuilit the whole car.
If you want i'l post some latest pics from 09 style


----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm loving the 07-08 look with the MAE's. First bunch of with the Dukes of Hazard look is too sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (thirtysixspokes)*

hey Davor... 
I've seen this car for years... Always clean, love it!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: (Santi)*

Najlepsi Golf sveta





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (iXeS 4)*

I've always loved this car. Amazing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Wish I could afford a G.A.S. setup for my car


----------



## dub-addiction (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: (Retromini)*

Very Nice!! one of my favorites http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: MK4 2,3VR5 with G.A.S. from Vienna (steppal)*

Nice to have you on here Davor, always been a huge fan of your car. Cant wait to see the new changes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Looks good!!


----------



## steppal (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

A pic of my new 5 gallon Tank in Carbonfibre


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*FV-QR*

well you have a lot of fans on here in the golf/hetta 4 forums! noce to see you on the boards. love the car man! love the MAEs more though! and that tank is sexy!


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

nice... interesting new tank


----------



## steppal (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (dashrendar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dashrendar* »_well you have a lot of fans on here in the golf/hetta 4 forums! noce to see you on the boards. love the car man! love the MAEs more though! and that tank is sexy!

Thank's!!!
I'm surprised, i did not expect that my car is so popular here.


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

your fenders have crazy good work done mad props
love the car 
painted lips ftw


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: MK4 2,3VR5 with G.A.S. from Vienna (steppal)*

Davor, the car is absolutely stunning sir.


----------



## psi glx (Jul 24, 2000)

*Re: MK4 2,3VR5 with G.A.S. from Vienna (steppal)*

always loved your car...liking the new changes


----------



## BENJAMIN!! (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: MK4 2,3VR5 with G.A.S. from Vienna (steppal)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif the Bentlys
where does one buy these wheels?!


_Modified by BENJAMIN!! at 8:11 PM 3-23-2009_


----------



## .Mark. (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: MK4 2,3VR5 with G.A.S. from Vienna (steppal)*

Seen this car on here for a while, nice to have you on here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: MK4 2,3VR5 with G.A.S. from Vienna (steppal)*

Always been a HUGE fan of your car







Looking forward to the new changes for this year


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: MK4 2,3VR5 with G.A.S. from Vienna (BENJAMIN!!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BENJAMIN!!* »_http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif the bugattis

They're Bentleys


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: MK4 2,3VR5 with G.A.S. from Vienna (Travy)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Looking good


----------



## BENJAMIN!! (Jan 12, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
They're Bentleys 


LOL. meant that!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I love that the euro guys are coming here now


----------



## veedubberkid86 (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I love that the euro guys are coming here now









sure makes gettin parts easyer
dope car dude,diggin the front bumper http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sudden_970 (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (veedubberkid86)*

i would love to see some interior shots!


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (sudden_970)*

been a fan since the beginning http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FSI-TURBO (Mar 22, 2009)

I love this car!
It's one of the perfects MK4 over the World!


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

im Really liking this, any interior shots?


----------



## steppal (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: (tuddy)*

*2 shots from the interior, i'll post later some more pics*

















*and 1 of my MK5 R32 steering wheel in leather and carbonfibre*


----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)

Perfect.


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

wow, im really glad i asked.


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

WOW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (michaelmark5)*

Nice, Any other pics of your air set up? What you running for air management?


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Wow that interior is perfect


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i've always loved your car, ever since the first day i saw it...the interior is awesome too!!!!! but is that red i see on the mirrors and door jams?


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (Mr.Tan)*

That interior is simply awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

love that R steering wheel.


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*

Wie gehts, wie stehts in Wien? Auto je prva klasa http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by GTIzlatko at 10:54 AM 3-24-2009_


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: (GTIzlatko)*

Najlepsa cetvorka sveta.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

2009 - the year of the GTR4







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Infamous1.8TWB (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: (iXeS 4)*

Wow what a nice car! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Infamous1.8TWB)*

really nice man! the fenders are pulled a bit low, but they still work with the car









any pictures of the bags and how your air management is set up?


----------



## steppal (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_really nice man! the fenders are pulled a bit low, but they still work with the car









any pictures of the bags and how your air management is set up?

I have no pics of the bags sorry, on my old laptop i have some pics of the air management set up. 
I have 2 Viair 480C and one 5 gallon tank in the spare dump and the second tank is behind the seats.
It's an V1 Kit from German Airide Systems.
Some more pics from the interior


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (steppal)*

The car's red now?


----------



## steppal (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_The car's red now?























Yes


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (steppal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steppal* »_Yes























niiiiiiiiiiiiice, I cant wait to see what you've done with it this time around.


----------



## steppal (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: (Travy)*

It's not finished. The engine is not complete, it looks like this right now


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (steppal)*

Can't wait to see the new look


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

i hope this will be at worthersee im going with the guys at vwhome.de dont know if you know them if so i will see you there!


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (DubbinT)*

Wow!
Super ti izgleda auto Davore!
Stavi neki nove slike da vidimo kako ti ispalo crevno. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*








Wow on the interior, how many hours are into that?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (DubbinT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinT* »_i hope this will be at worthersee im going with the guys at vwhome.de dont know if you know them if so i will see you there!

always been a fan of the car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
i will be with bagyard at worthersee and i hope to see this!


----------



## steppal (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: (DubbinT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinT* »_i hope this will be at worthersee im going with the guys at vwhome.de dont know if you know them if so i will see you there!

Yeah i know some guys from vwhome.de very good.
so we will see us at wörthersee 09


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (steppal)*

awesome, can't wait to see this thing in person!


----------



## steppal (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_Wow!
Super ti izgleda auto Davore!
Stavi neki nove slike da vidimo kako ti ispalo crevno. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Hvala, stavit cu veveras par novi slika









_Quote, originally posted by *GTIzlatko* »_Wie gehts, wie stehts in Wien? Auto je prva klasa http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by GTIzlatko at 10:54 AM 3-24-2009_

In Wien gehts super








Hvala prika


----------



## dubchuck117 (Feb 6, 2009)

interior is amazing but i wonder how black leather would have looked?


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (steppal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steppal* »_
Thank's!!!
I'm surprised, i did not expect that my car is so popular here.


its cus it rim tucks







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## steppal (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: (dubchuck117)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubchuck117* »_interior is amazing but i wonder how black leather would have looked?

Thanks but black leahter looks boring in such a carn i think.
some pics with new paint









































hope you'll like it


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (steppal)*

nema sta davore ... sledeci put kada budem letio za austriju mozda da se sretnemo


----------



## steppal (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: (GTIzlatko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIzlatko* »_nema sta davore ... sledeci put kada budem letio za austriju mozda da se sretnemo 

valja, nema problema. Ja bih volio da se sretnemo















A gdje ces bit u austriji ako bi doso?


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (steppal)*

bio sam zivio u Innsbrucku 6 godina prije nogo sto smo preselili za ameriku .. ali imam i drustva i u Becu ... vecinom uvijek svratim za Bec kad god dolazim


----------



## steppal (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: (GTIzlatko)*

Perfekt!!!!
Kad budes doso opet javi mi ovdje!!
Mozda i znam nekog od tvoga drustva, sta snas.bec je mali


----------



## suicidesilence (May 7, 2007)

Holy Interior!!!


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (steppal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steppal* »_Perfekt!!!!
Kad budes doso opet javi mi ovdje!!
Mozda i znam nekog od tvoga drustva, sta snas.bec je mali









super ... eto bas sam registriro na low familia http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## steppal (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: (GTIzlatko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIzlatko* »_
super ... eto bas sam registriro na low familia http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Sad te nece primiti na zalost, posto je stop novi usera do poslije Wörthersee. Ako moze da se ponovo prijavis krajem maia.


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (steppal)*

nema problema i to je uskoro


----------



## steppal (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: (GTIzlatko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIzlatko* »_nema problema i to je uskoro 
valja!!
odakle si iz bosne?
Ako smijem pitat


----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)

Your car is absolutely stunning dude. I still like the MAE's more than the Bentleys but they both look ridiculous.
Hats off to you and the guys who do your work. Top notch for sure.


----------



## Habafrog (May 2, 2006)

*Re: (steppal)*

mother of god


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (steppal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steppal* »_valja!!
odakle si iz bosne?
Ako smijem pitat

iz Brcko


----------



## gENERIX_ (Nov 13, 2005)

Stunning http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (Mr.Tan)*

This car is almost unreal


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (Squillo)*

i'm speechless.


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: (sbuogr)*

shamwow!!!


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (Squillo)*

the stitchwork that went into that is completely and totally off the chart. im FULLY impressed with that work. simply amazing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## V.R.6.i.c.k (Nov 1, 2004)

WoW!!
RS tuning cars have always been insane!!!
Good job man..keep us posted


----------



## perleffekt (Feb 13, 2003)

really nice!
is that your first project oder did you have other cool Volkswagens before?


----------



## crorrado (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*

pozdrav davore, za auto nemam riječi, super je i predivno izgleda...kako da si se odlučio za novu boju, je li opet radio rs tuning?
kada ste na see-u ove godine? 

(marin iz hrvatske sa svijetlo plavim corradom) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NOKROME (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (crorrado)*

Wow. I am speachless. BUT I liked it better when it was light color, radical...
Oh yeah...I ja se zovem Davor, rodjen u bivsoj Yugi [Derventa, Bosna] a sada zivim u Floridi, USA. 
Hajde, Zivio


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (NOKROME)*

bas me zanima koliko nasih ima ovde na vortexu ... znam da nas ima u americi ko mravinjak


----------



## 413929 (Aug 10, 2008)

that interior is ridiculous. craftsmanship outta control.


----------



## steppal (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: (GTIzlatko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIzlatko* »_bas me zanima koliko nasih ima ovde na vortexu ... znam da nas ima u americi ko mravinjak

To i mene zanima, i ma nas sigurno kamara
















_Quote, originally posted by *NOKROME* »_Wow. I am speachless. BUT I liked it better when it was light color, radical...
Oh yeah...I ja se zovem Davor, rodjen u bivsoj Yugi [Derventa, Bosna] a sada zivim u Floridi, USA. 
Hajde, Zivio









Haha jos jedan Davor http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Ja sam iz Tuzle 


_Quote, originally posted by *crorrado* »_pozdrav davore, za auto nemam riječi, super je i predivno izgleda...kako da si se odlučio za novu boju, je li opet radio rs tuning?
kada ste na see-u ove godine? 

(marin iz hrvatske sa svijetlo plavim corradom) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Ey zdravo Marine!! Hvala
Morao sam malo da promijenim izgled








Jeste RS-Tuning je opet sve radio.
Od 10.05. do 18.05. smo na Wörthersee, kada ste vi?


----------



## j. Kush (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: (rabbitard)*


----------



## crorrado (Mar 11, 2009)

mislim oko 20.05. a možda doletim i prije... felge si kupio nove ili...?
za auto sve pohvale ali neznam kakav ti je plan za drugu godinu?
gdje su ti stare mae felge?

_Modified by crorrado at 12:19 PM 3-31-2009_ 


_Modified by crorrado at 12:27 PM 3-31-2009_


----------



## 01_Passat_B5.5 (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: (crorrado)*

uhh...did you add the trim back on the car when you painted it red? along with the door handles? when it was white it was completly shaved. red and not shaved

























_Modified by 01_Passat_B5.5 at 9:58 PM 4-2-2009_


_Modified by 01_Passat_B5.5 at 10:18 PM 4-2-2009_


----------



## Mark-Paul Gosselaar (May 9, 2008)

*Re: (01_Passat_B5.5)*

it's pretty friggin obvious that he did isn't it?


----------



## 01_Passat_B5.5 (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: (Mark-Paul Gosselaar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mark-Paul Gosselaar* »_it's pretty friggin obvious that he did isn't it?








I just dont understand why, it looks so much cleaner with out the trim


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (01_Passat_B5.5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01_Passat_B5.5* »_I just dont understand why, it looks so much cleaner with out the trim


maybe he was going for that OEM look again


----------



## steppal (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
maybe he was going for that OEM look again 

Yes that's the reason why.
Ihad this clean stuff for the last 3 years, now i can't watch it no more.
Little more OEM looks better


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I saw a bently today on the wheels you got. All blacked out too. Soo nice.


----------



## 01_Passat_B5.5 (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: (steppal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steppal* »_
Yes that's the reason why.
Ihad this clean stuff for the last 3 years, now i can't watch it no more.
Little more OEM looks better
















def looks sick!


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (01_Passat_B5.5)*

REDICKULOUS....


----------



## steppal (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: (TTurboNegro)*

Some pics from my engine its not finished, i think tomorrow i can make my first trip this year
































the sticker is also on the right place


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (steppal)*

your carbon fiber work is







so much talent went into that for sure http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif same with the interior, and the car


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (gunch)*

this car has to weigh less than normal mk4s.. a lot less.... 
BTW dAvor did u get a chance to check on that steering wheel things we had talked about?


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

niceee is that a cult society rear wiper plug?


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (Bnana)*

sick


_Modified by FastAndFurious at 12:15 PM 10-21-2009_


----------



## dcestylzdtailer (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

Lovin the extended/smoothed rockers


----------



## grantndub (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: (dcestylzdtailer)*

WOW!!!







I love this car at every stage. Everything is insane...interior, exterior, engine bay, carbon fiber... This hard to believe it's the same car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Stunning.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (grantndub)*

Speeechles, the details are spot on. The Carbon Fibre is redic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (got_vdub)*

dude, carbon everywhere lol.
to be honest, i liked the color before better, and i think trim and handles on the cream would have looked better, but regrardless this car is absolutely stunning.


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

This car gives me a sensation I do not care to share! OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: (thirtysixspokes)*

FISHBOWL status FTW!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## M : I : Y (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: (jetta PWR)*

the car is absolutely amazing
i just love it
in red and with those bentley rims is SICK








hope to see it live next year in woerthersee
good luck with the project...if there is more to be done


----------



## mike92 (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: MK4 2,3VR5 with G.A.S. from Vienna (steppal)*

Looks good. I like the rims on it.


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: MK4 2,3VR5 with G.A.S. from Vienna (mike92)*

Lots of time and money went into this one for sure.


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: MK4 2,3VR5 with G.A.S. from Vienna (2lowcoupedoor)*

Wow this car is so top notch http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Nice work on the PVW coverage too


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

steppal, the photoshoot came out really nicely.

see you in may. you should make it out to the bagyard bbq with low familia this time


----------



## MK2NIS (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (steppal)*

amazing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wouldge (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: (MK2NIS)*

I liked it a lot better before.


----------



## Ignapu (Nov 24, 2007)

Ive always liked this car, i especially like the fact that you put the trim and handles back on, Ive been toying with the idea of putting the trim back on my doors. Congrats on the PVW feature too!


----------

